# NCAAF 2017



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

I live in the void of college football so I have like no news on what's going on?

All I know is that this is usually the highest USC is ranked during the season..(that's usually all that's accurate on these things)


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2017)

Some starter from Alabama got shot outside a bar.  Everything pretty quiet otherwise.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey WSU made top 25, can't you expand your list??


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2017)

Although it was a great game to watch, they should have called the UGA vs ND game the "overrated bowl"  I know I should be like the homers that are from Tennessee, Tallahassee, Ohio, etc and be a fan just because I grew up in Georgia, but I'm really not. I am always happy when they win, but just never cared that much about them. But was probably the best game I saw on the television this past weekend..

Auburn has always been mediocre (except when they draft a QB with a questionable background) and Clemson had a hard time with them it seems from my vantage point..


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 11, 2017)

Go UCLA!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 11, 2017)

And PAC-12!


----------



## willsee (Sep 11, 2017)

College Gameday coming back to Louisville for Lamar Jackson vs Clemson.  Also opening day of the fall meet at Churchill Downs so the bourbon will be flowing all day.

Lamar looking more comfortable in the pocket and not just looking to scramble if the first read isn't there.  

Clemson DL is something else though.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 11, 2017)

Go BIG 10 12 &amp; BIG 12 10!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 18, 2017)

This has me rolling!


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2017)

How 'bout them LSU Tigers...


----------



## Exengineer (Oct 14, 2017)

Any reason why the Big Ten conference retains that name while having at least 14 schools in its stable?  Why not Big Ten Plus or something that says there are more than 10 schools in the conference.  Better name would be "Rust Belt Conference" since a large number of these universities are located in states that fall under that description.  Once rusted, always rusted.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't think Clemson will be playing any more Friday. Ugh this football for a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey, remember last week when WSU was a top 10 team?!

  :bawling:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 15, 2017)

I think there is more parity in college football than years past.  I am glad to see that.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

Yep, it's nice to see Shitstain U pull off multiple upsets this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm not  a bama person but this dude is hysterical..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

DVINNY said:


> I think there is more parity in college football than years past.  I am glad to see that.


I'm not sure that's it.  Hope so though.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Oct 16, 2017)

> 5 hours ago, Road Guy said:
> 
> I'm not  a bama person but this dude is hysterical..



I agree completely, he's awesome. No bias at all.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2017)

So urban back to UF?


----------



## Supe (Nov 6, 2017)

No, but you can bet your ass he's getting reamed by some "substantial financial contributors".

I'm just glad the JT Barrett era is over.  Guess they'll be spending some more time scouting defense next year.

Did get a good laugh at PSU, though.  After all the shit talking their coach did, back to back losses.

All in all, bad for the Big 10 though.  If Wisconsin loses the Big 10 Championship, I think there is zero chance that a Big 10 team makes the playoff.  They may not even make it if they do.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2017)

I am assuming most of the country is going to be Georgia Bulldog Fans (at least during the SEC Championship game?)


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Nov 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I am assuming most of the country is going to be Georgia Bulldog Fans (at least during the SEC Championship game?)


Why would anyone want to do that? Sounds like a horrible idea.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2017)

Duh cause all of the free world hates Bama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Nov 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Duh cause all of the free world hates Bama


That may be true, but I hear Kim Jong Un is a huge UGA fan (he likes the fact that he resembles the dog), so I think that is reason enough to cheer for Bama.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## willsee (Nov 15, 2017)

Best reason to be a WSU fan - Mike Leach interviews


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2017)

@Supe, _"TIME TO DIE IRON EAGLE!"_


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 1, 2017)

Tennessee is a mess.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

they actually want Lane Kiffin back!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Jimbo Fisher to Texas A&amp;M. I'd like to see Sumlin wind up at FSU, just for the LOLs.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 1, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> Jimbo Fisher to Texas A&amp;M. I'd like to see Sumlin wind up at FSU, just for the LOLs.


What? 

Well, I guess he doesn't have to change his wardrobe that much....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Just got an ESPN alert on my phone about it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

why is the UGA / AU game the early game?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> why is the UGA / AU game the early game?


It's at 3.  Early game is at 11.

Well, 2 and 10 for you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Only a Pac-12 team would brag about having "only" 11 losses over 3 years.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

The fake conferences play on Friday nights


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

I still think Alabama getting in is a bit ridiculous.  Yes, you had one loss, because you played one less game.  Your only top 25 win is against LSU who probably shouldn't be ranked, and you lost to a three loss Auburn team with no conference championship.  I'm not saying it had to be Ohio State that got in, because I don't think they're a championship caliber team this year, but I think Ohio State, Wisconsin, USC, and UCF were all more deserving.  I hope Alabama gets shellacked against Clemson just so the outrage against the BS "selection committee" hits its peak.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

&amp; that's why I have always said CFB is a joke - the subjectivity of it. (&amp; Mike and Mike this morning was doing a little crying for USC not getting in and even making a case for Notre Dame? Give me a break!)

I think it should be 4 conf champions minimum - that seems the only real system IMO - But probably between Bama, OSU, Wisconsin, etc all of them were fairly similar - I don't follow Bama but didn't they beat FSU back before their real QB got hurt? Not sure why they scheduled Mercer, hell I think I got an offer letter from Mercer back in the day.. Seems like FSU was the talk of the town over the summer - not that that means anything...

And it was good to see March Richt being Mark Richt in the Clemson / Miami game this past weekend (world beater in the regular season, get blown out in the big games at the end of the season)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Supe said:


> I still think Alabama getting in is a bit ridiculous.  Yes, you had one loss, because you played one less game.  Your only top 25 win is against LSU who probably shouldn't be ranked, and you lost to a three loss Auburn team with no conference championship.  I'm not saying it had to be Ohio State that got in, because I don't think they're a championship caliber team this year, but I think Ohio State, Wisconsin, USC, and UCF were all more deserving.  I hope Alabama gets shellacked against Clemson just so the outrage against the BS "selection committee" hits its peak.


hmy:  Don't let @engineergurl hear you say that!   opcorn:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

Are they one of the three teams she pulls for?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

I thought she was a Bama fan... :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

I thought she was a Penn State person?

Sort of like @csb's NFL teams, Packers, Patriots, probably also Seahwaks?


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I thought she was a Penn State person?
> 
> Sort of like @csb's NFL teams, Packers, Patriots, probably also Seahwaks?


Hey! Just because you pronounce Seahawks like you're from Jersey doesn't mean I'm going to like them. Like I've explained before- I was a kid in NE, so I still hold a soft spot for my original team.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

She's a 'Bama fan, and her husband is a Michigan guy I think.  Last week of the "regular season" was a good one for me to piss them off on FB.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2017)

I grew up a Penn State fan and only started cheering for Alabama because Auburn fans are @$$hatts, and couldn't figure out that an orange/blue shirt with the word "Syracuse" on it does not mean it is appropriate to yell "war eagle" at me...  plus you can't seem to live here and not have an SEC team to pull for.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Dec 6, 2017)

engineergurl said:


> I grew up a Penn State fan and only started cheering for Alabama because Auburn fans are @$$hatts, and couldn't figure out that an orange/blue shirt with the word "Syracuse" on it does not mean it is appropriate to yell "war eagle" at me...  plus you can't seem to live here and not have an SEC team to pull for.


Well, we welcome you to the Dark Side. All Hail the Dark Lord Saban.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2017)

so wait you have 3 teams?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 18, 2018)

God, I love Clay Travis.  https://www.outkickthecoverage.com/university-alabama-threatens-sue-outkick-aloha-bitches-tshirts/


----------

